# Best Place for Unfinished Bodies



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Where do you guys go? I'm looking to build an s-style parts caster, and do a DIY sparkle finish for a fun project.

I'm looking for a balance between quality and price. I could probably budget $500 before any hardware. 

I'm kind of worried about having a weird neck pocket/neck issue like I did last time I went through this process.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With $500.00 before parts, you'll have lots of choices. Mighty Mite and Warmoth are two that come to mind. I think Mighty Mite now has a Cdn. rep.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

USA Custom Guitars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've gone to Musikraft for a couple of necks and a body. I also had concerns with the pocket fit so I chose someplace that could do both. It all worked out very well and I'm happy with how things turned out. I don't know what budget is like with them these days but it could be worth a look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I just bought this body for $85, since this picture was taken, the body was routed for a PAF sized humbucker in the neck position at no extra cost. Not sure I have the skill or the patience to complete the project. Cedar outters, spruce centre, 1/8" roundover.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> I just bought this body for $85, since this picture was taken, the body was routed for a PAF sized humbucker in the neck position at no extra cost. Not sure I have the skill or the patience to complete the project. Cedar outters, spruce centre, 1/8" roundover.


I hope you realize that this body would look AMAZING finished in Tru Oil...
Easy to do ( I have done it myself) and not expensive.
Look it up...plenty of pictures and chat about Tru Oil on this forum.

G.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is a member here who seemed to be making bodies on a regular basis but I can't remember his name. Perhaps try searching in the guitar parts forum.

Also, try Mike at Potvin guitars. He is a member here and is a respected builder.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

the-patient said:


> Where do you guys go? I'm looking to build an s-style parts caster, and do a DIY sparkle finish for a fun project.
> I'm looking for a balance between quality and price. I could probably budget $500 before any hardware.
> I'm kind of worried about having a weird neck pocket/neck issue like I did last time I went through this process.
> Thoughts?
> Thanks


you need to contact *nnieman* who is a CG member that builds great guitar bodies done to your specs as far as pickup routing or anything else you may want.

I have dealt with him and he offers a great product at a reasonable price.
Give it a shot.

G.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/kits/gk1

Here's an alternative with everything you need!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> you need to contact *nnieman* who is a CG member that builds great guitar bodies done to your specs as far as pickup routing or anything else you may want.
> 
> I have dealt with him and he offers a great product at a reasonable price.
> Give it a shot.
> ...


I second the idea of contacting nnieman.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Exotic woods in Burlington, then ask someone to route you the body you want....


----------

